# too stressed to work a normal job?



## bringdaruckus (May 26, 2011)

So i work a job under my capabilites? I dropped out of college because of this. I can't imagine having stress on me and don't want to deal with responsibilites. I'm job hunting now and applying to low end jobs like warehouse/custodian/ups driver because I feel those jobs would have no stress and don't require much thinking. Can anyone relate?


----------



## bringdaruckus (May 26, 2011)

no one can relate ? or has advice?


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I would say im currently doing a job an 18 year old straight out of school could do. 

I've done my time in education, school..college, uni, got myself a (useless) degree but have no intention of ever using it. I don't want a stressful job, I would never apply for anything that sounded remotely stressful I just dont need it, I'm not career driven in the first place I'd rather just show up do my time and get the hell out of there, I have a friend who is a delivery driver for a supermarket, he's been doing it since we both left school like 10 years ago, on paper it sounds perfect for me and I want him to get me in when I've had my driving licence long enough (I started way too late) 

Seems ridiculous that my aim is to go work for a supermarket in a few years time after being in education tillI was nearly 25 but I just don't care, I'm working in an office environment now and its doing my bloody head in, I couldn't handle additional responsibilities :|


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't want the stress of a so-called "real" job either. I work in an office at the moment and can't stand it. It's not stressful, but it's just so boring - just sitting at a desk all day typing away at a keyboard, completely surrounded by more people sitting at desks all day typing away at keyboards. Every day passes by like an absolute eternity. 

Recently I was encouraged by my manager to apply for a more senior job, which would have involved more responsibility and meetings with other staff. I didn't apply as not only did I have zero confidence in myself, it just didn't appeal. The thought of all those meetings having to talk work with other people and pretend like I cared about what we were doing - there's no way I have the energy or enthusiasm let alone the confidence to pull that off. At least in my current role I can keep to myself and there's not much expected of me. While everyone else is talking boring office work I can put my earphones in and drift off. 

I miss the old jobs I used to do, and find myself in a position similar to the poster above me - I have a degree and an office job but have decided I want to go back to my old job at a supermarket. I know that most people would see this as a backward step, but I'm not most people. Money and status are not big motivators for me. I just want a job I can tolerate, that I can go in and do with minimal stress, and then go home again. Also, I need to be walking around doing stuff, not chained to a desk all day. At my supermarket jobs I just felt so much more fitted to that environment, and I found the people were easier to get on with - I just don't click with office people.


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

I can relate so much to the last two posts. I already have two conditions related to stress, no wait 3. Thyroid, skin disorder, pos, and most recently something about the sympathetic system and heart palpitations. I was dismissed from uni as my brain literally melted away with all these conditions and I don't want any more stress. I study online things I actually like such as antique appraisals, gemology, history and yes a stressful "important" job sounds pathetic and unnecessary, don't let society tell you that you need to make money only way, don't end up like me with diseases to show lol


----------



## loserrabit (Apr 7, 2014)

I relate to that. I gave up on looking for a better job because I feel like I can't bear more responsabilities. I think mediocrity is the best I can have.


----------



## DomeAloud (Mar 8, 2014)

loserrabit said:


> I relate to that. I gave up on looking for a better job because I feel like I can't bear more responsabilities. I think mediocrity is the best I can have.


Same here. I'm thinking of getting an "easier" job.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

L theanine, b complex, and fish oil help me cope with my cashier job.
l theanine for anxiety. 
b complex for stress. 
Fish oil for mood.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't like my present job which is sitting in front of a computer and doing things that I don't understand myself. When I look around in the office, everyone seems really interested just sitting and staring at the screen and repeating the same routine everyday. 

I want to change to a job where there is creativity and where...everything is just more colorful and.... where I am visible.


----------



## loserrabit (Apr 7, 2014)

TheLastDreamer said:


> I don't like my present job which is sitting in front of a computer and doing things that I don't understand myself. When I look around in the office, everyone seems really interested just sitting and staring at the screen and repeating the same routine everyday.
> 
> I want to change to a job where there is creativity and where...everything is just more colorful and.... where I am visible.


I'd change places with you


----------



## Chris3322 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a college degree, in something relatively worthless I'll admit, yet I still work a crappy retail job. Will I ever make my family proud? Will I ever earn more than $9 an hour? I'm 23 damn years old. I got good grades in school. I read BOOKS, something the majority of these deadbeat losers of my generation wouldn't even consider. I KNOW I could do the jobs of many in high paying positions because I am more intelligent (Except in math) than the average American. The thing is, I don't know how to get there. I can't see myself ever rising from the hole I'm in now. I'll never be able to afford to move out of my parent's house and I'm scarred to do so. Lonely nights in my own apartment with not even my family to talk to could lead me to do something really stupid...


----------

